# Kcarb



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Did you get your tapes, I know they went out, if you have not gotten them email me and I will rush them to you so you know.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kim, it was a zip code problem. They are on there way to you. priorty post. Sorry for the inconvience.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Thanks for looking into it for me! I am so anxious to start once they get here!Have a good weekend!Kim


----------

